# My Little Acrobat



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I have always heard that females can be little acrobats but this is the first time i have seen either of my females do it, she has become quite the little gymnast lately


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

too cute mine do that alot 
but i didn't know it was a female thing, as my males do it as well specially during a shower


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't have proof that its a female thing, its just what I have read on a few different sites they say females tend to hang upside down more and be a little more acrobatic, but I had never seen any of mine do it till recently.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

oh ok

Mine do it alot during thier shower and when they come out of the nest box They'll hang off the front or the perch and just stretch thier wings for a few mins. before comming out all the way (come to think of it most of the time when they do it comming out of the nest box it's mostly the females doing it)


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

cinny does it alot as well she loves to climb all over the outside of the cage


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Gracie and Cookie both do that too!


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

It's cute when they do that. Both mine do it ALL the time. One is always upside down when you look over at them. They both hang upside down off the perches, the cage sides and the swing. Chiclet goes all the way around the perch part of the swing. I think its entertaining..lol


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice pics! 

Pucca does that a lot as well.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Aww too funny!! They really are such acrobats!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos  I heard it is a way to say this is mine.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice photos, she looks really funny hanging like that but cute aswell!  Is that Lee looking confused at the top ??


----------

